# Update on Yoda :)



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Well Yoda has been here now for exactly a week he is now 5 weeks old and 2 days old. 

everything has been fitting in to place. 

I can't really let him out by him self as he can fit through the pasture fence and well we live on a busy road with semi's and he would be killed so I let him out for 2 hours every few hours I will go out there and sit with all the goats out side to let Yoda graze with the group. and I can't believe how fast they are accepting him. 


Jersey: My almost 3 year old doe she is not really liking him in her space when he is out in the yard but she will tolerate him but if he comes between her and a grass she likes she will chase him away but he is quicker then she is LOL. 

Bella: MY 2 1/2 year old doe she is a big softy she use to hate him and would try and head butt him but she has become a big softy goat she will play with him when he wants to and let him rub his head on her. but on occasion she will head but him because she don't want to play. 


Jasper: My almost 6 1/2 month old Buck He is really sweet to him I think once Yoda is old and big enough they will be best buds. I will probably have to move them to separate pens to feed but that happens. I don't feed grain much only a couple hand fulls when i want them all to come.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are going well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome


----------

